

Elon Musk's Hyperloop gets 3D-printed to scale - kablamo
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-08/22/hyperloop-3d-printed

======
jared314
By "to scale" they mean a scale model.

This showed up more than a week ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6251077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6251077)

------
kablamo
Hyperloop technical specs here (pdf):
[http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha.pdf](http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha.pdf)

